# please help me :'(



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello
i got 3 bfp's Saturday each one got fainter towards the end of the day even tho the first one was a bright blatant bfp, from Sunday onwards i have had nothing but bfn's not even a hint of a line  i had a very positive opk on the Saturday too but even that has now gone to a very faint line. Im so sad and confused i have no idea what is going on as i thought that i wouldv atleast gotten my af by now but not even a hint of it, i normally spot for a day or two before but iv had nothing and still have sore boobs and i 'feel' pregnant  altho im probably just wishing!
i was just wondering if any of you have any experience of this and what your outcome was, or what i should do now because i feel so deflated trying to hold onto any tiny bit of hope that the bfn's are all wrong  
x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi emsylou,

I'm sorry for your losses & what you're going through.

I had a few ambiguous HPTs after both my IVF cycles, I found a clear blue digital test to be much more accurate as it gives a definite yes or no & would really recommend it if you have had inconsistent results on the 2 line brands.

Fingers crossed it will be good news for you, if not this time then the next.

Hugs,

B xxx


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

A couple of things,

The saturday tests - you can always expect a stronger result using first morning urine so more faint results as the day goes on is completely normal. Also if you've beendrinking a lot of water it can dilute the urine and mean a less strong result.

It would be strange to go from a strong positive one morning to absolutely nothing the next morning - it usually takes a few days to subside if it were (I hope not) a chemical pregnancy/ early miscarriage.

Are you using good quality tests? First response and clearblue are both good brands. Not all tests are equally sensitive so you can get different results.

Did you test on official test day or earlier? Are you undergoing and treatment at the moment? Some drugs can give false positives if you test too early?


Finally for a definative answer go to your GP explain the uncertainty and request a blood test. With many GPs you have to argue very hard but they may agree to it.

Huge Hugs and good luck.


----------



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya, i used a ic as the first one which had the darkest result and then frer were the next two that i used and gave me faint but deffinate lines. I have experienced chemical pregnancies before and they have never been like this, that is why im so confused as to what could be going on.
i have since used a whole heap of ic's and 2 cb plus tests and also a cb digi and they have all been bfn  
af was due yesterday, but iv not had a hint of it starting. Part of me just wishes she would hurry up and show her face tho just so i can just move on. 
in ttc naturally at the mo 
xx


----------

